# Lost Money Search and see.



## pchrise (Nov 19, 2014)

*You never know what you might have comming, a refund anything. In all the places you lived or had a business. Keep in mind name chages also.  Never ever pay for a service like this.  Most states have a site, plug in your information.  I over paid and did not knoe it and since they could not find me it went to the state  unclaim property* *In my case 3000 in refunds I did not know about*. *A friend got back 100 for a phone rebate before it went to the state , they had the address wrong*

*Just click on a state  *http://www.missingmoney.com/main/statesites.cfm


----------

